# Questions about training pup to be service dog...



## Vegetadog (Jun 3, 2015)

I live in Florida. What all paper work or whatever needs to be done for me to make him an official therapy dog for my anxiety disorder? 
Can I do the training myself and if so what do I need to do? 
Do I need to take him somewhere to be tested after to be certified?


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Do you mean therapy dog (not for you), service dog (not for anxiety disorder generally) or emotional support animal (probably what you mean)?

What do you expect him to be able to do for you?

Technically you can train yourself, but if you don't know how to train the dog you will have some difficulty. 

I had a trainer come to my house every week for a year and Fiona went to class 2x a week for 2 years.

But first, he looks like a puppy. Start with obedience.


----------



## dylan_and_atlas (Apr 1, 2015)

I've wondered the same thing with Atlas but he's just in basic obedience now. Must programs require they be at least a year and the test involve things like being able to hold a stay with loud noises, not reacting to crowds with children, wheelchairs, etc.
Those sort of things.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Before we can answer questions such as what does the dog need to know or what paperwork (if any) do I need to do, we need some basic info. As was already posted to OP, if is unclear what the dog is meant to do as the terms service and therapy were both used in the post while the definition sounded like it might be questions about an Emotional Support Dog.

1. Is the dog to be a Therapy Dog?

2. Do you want the dog to be an Emotional Support Dog?

3. Do you want the dog to be a Service Dog?

Three different types of work with different uses and requirements. But, this info is needed before we can get down to the information to help.


----------



## Vegetadog (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm guessing emotional support dog... Sorry New to all this. I need to train him to know when I'm going to have a panic attack. I have a heart condition, panic attacks mess with it but for some reason snuggles with dogs stops my attacks and keeps my chest from hurting and seizing up .


----------

